
Snap's ad business is in serious trouble - gregdale
https://medium.com/@gregdale/snaps-ad-business-is-in-serious-trouble-e8c431201de6/#
======
rblion
"Snap, Inc.’s third quarter 2017 earnings caught notice: a $40m accounting
write-down on unsold Spectacles glasses and a complete reversal on product
strategy towards a re-design of the app. In Snap’s ad business, things were no
better: Snap’s Average Revenue Per User is only 10% of Facebook’s, revenue
growth is rapidly diminishing, and there’s no clear path to fix it. Management
attributed the revenue issues to temporary changes in the ad business’s
structure, but barring the outsized success of the pending product re-design,
the weakness is likely permanent."

I think people are more becoming more and more fatigued with social media. I
know I am and I am sensing it more and more with my friends and family. People
only share 'life moments' on Facebook, travel/food/hobbies on Instagram,
career on LinkedIn, politics/sports/news/social commentary on Twitter, and
reddit is for who you are when no one is watching.

What is Snaap supposed to be in the current media landscape? It's pretty buggy
compared to others and what made it unique is being compied shamelessly by
Facebook/Instagram.

